# John Deere 826 Won't Run



## wildlandff18 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hey everyone,


New to the forum. I inherited a JD 826 this summer. It wasn't running so I ended up putting on a new carb, replacing the fuel lines, servicing the auger gearbox, and putting in a new spark plug. 



It fired right up - and I ran it a few more times this fall just to make sure it was ready when the snow started to fly.


Well we received about 14" of snow last week, but I wasn't home - so my wife tried to start it. It's not easy to pull, but she gave it a **** of a try. Anyways, she flooded it - so I said I'd take care of it when I got home.


I can't get the damned thing to start now. It seems like it's not getting spark. Swapped plugs again and it won't fire. I left the plug connected and gave it a few pulls - couldn't see any spark on the plug. Once it flashed, but it was extremely weak. 



A little digging turned up the possibility that the interlock control module is toast? I snapped a couple pictures of it. 



Any ideas? It ran just fine when I put it away. I'm not great at troubleshooting spark issues. Thanks for the help!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## wildlandff18 (Dec 5, 2018)

Disregard. Haha. The trigger for the auger was malfunctioning. Temporarily taped it down and it started right up.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF wildlandff18

Always nice when it's something simple.

.


----------

